# Most beautiful horse EVER. Akhal-Teke



## gigem88

Very pretty indeed! His body looks like metal.


----------



## Saranda

An Akhal-Teke, I presume.


----------



## Diegosmom

lol just like the title states...they all seem to have this sheen huh?


----------



## BarrelWannabe

He is gorgeous, aside from the fact that he's been smudged. :lol:


----------



## kait18

it looks so fake but so real at the same time lol very pretty


----------



## Saranda

Woops, didn't read the title well enough - but at least I guessed his breed right, lol.


----------



## Diegosmom

Saranda said:


> Woops, didn't read the title well enough - but at least I guessed his breed right, lol.


Show nuff....i had to look through the comments to find out what it was.


----------



## Jsutton

what is smudged?


----------



## Diegosmom

i think she means the smudge on the tail ..am i right?


----------



## BarrelWannabe

Jsutton said:


> what is smudged?


 
It's a tool in photoshop or similar programs that blends and smooths an image.
If you'll look at the first picture and then the one I posted, you'll see the first one lacks the muscle definition and smaller imperfections and details.
They've smoothed it over to make the horse look "better".


----------



## Speed Racer

I think his coat is beautiful, but 'most beautiful horse'? No.


----------



## Jsutton

i see it now! thanks!


----------



## Diegosmom

BarrelWannabe said:


> It's a tool in photoshop or similar programs that blends and smooths an image.
> If you'll look at the first picture and then the one I posted, you'll see the first one lacks the muscle definition and smaller imperfections and details.
> They've smoothed it over to make the horse look "better".


Ahhh ok


----------



## hflmusicislife

They certainly have cool coats. But their build always seems weird to me... I read an article in a magazine (Practical Horseman? Horse Illustrated?) a couple months ago that said something to the effect of "they have every possible conformation flaw" and it's so so true haha.


----------



## Speed Racer

Exactly, hfl. They look all whonky to me!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I agree hfl. Even if the confo was something desirable, I couldn't own one. I'd never get a thing done, I'd have too many "ooh, shiny sparkly thing" ADD moments :lol:


----------



## Faceman

Poorly conformed and no spots. Thanks, but no thanks...


----------



## Saranda

They were great for warriors and nomads in the middle eastern deserts, but I believe that they'd really have a poor conformation for a nowadays ranch. Just not built for that work, but built for speed and extreme endurance in hot, dry climates. So I wouldn't really call them poorly conformed.


----------



## Equilove

Here's another photo of this particular Teke


----------



## Saddlebag

Are they not Turkish race horses? A friend has a cross that has the iridescent golden coat. I wonder if the pic was photoshopped or just different computer images or monitor or computer and lap-top.


----------



## Saranda

I must say, I definately have a weak spot for Akhal-Tekes, though I am not experienced enough (and rich enough!) yet to own one and give it the proper job it needs.


----------



## inaclick

Saddlebag said:


> Are they not Turkish race horses? A friend has a cross that has the iridescent golden coat. I wonder if the pic was photoshopped or just different computer images or monitor or computer and lap-top.


they are, yes. also Russian race horses. Russians took over the breed and relaunched it, I think. 

I find them beautiful, very delicate, like a Greyhound  

even the non shiny ones are very nice.

Here, a black colt:


----------



## Faceman

Saranda said:


> They were great for warriors and nomads in the middle eastern deserts, but I believe that they'd really have a poor conformation for a nowadays ranch. Just not built for that work, but built for speed and extreme endurance in hot, dry climates. So I wouldn't really call them poorly conformed.


I just don't fall prey to breed hype - no matter what the breed. I see a sickle hocked, mutton withered, frail boned horse with limited muscle and strength. Unlike an Arab, which has a conformation conducive to versatility, this horse, and the breed, if this horse is representative of the breed, will have limited ability...it may do well at flat endurance, but outside of that I would expect it to be extremely limited. That would make this a specific niche horse. There is nothing intrinsically wrong with that, by the way, but the horse/breed would be unsuitable for most people's needs and uses...


----------



## Saranda

I agree with you. They are limited to an extent, and that is another reason why I probably won't own an Akhal-Teke, at least, not in the nearest future - I need a horse that is more versatile. And I have one, a totally different type, but he suits my needs and that's what is important. Akhals surely would be a poor choice to buy just because it is a "pwetee poneeh".


----------



## EmilyJoy

So what would the modern day use for these horses be?


----------



## Saranda

Endurance, mostly, but, as far as I know, they are used also in racing and show jumping. I don't know how good are they in these disciplines, though.


----------



## Diegosmom

I would own one. I lOve the refined look
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and all that - I find the horse to be quite unattractive. I am not even fond of the color.


----------



## SilverSpur

nothing about this horse really appeals to me, i dont understand the hype behind it.


----------



## BBBCrone

To be honest ... they kinda freak me out a little. Maybe it's that long skinny neck ... I dunno. Definitely a breed I wouldn't look at. Perhaps it's just not my cup of tea.

Gimme a nice Arab or chunky monkey QH any day.


----------



## OwnedByAlli

The black colt someone posted a video of is propper SPUNKY!! 

I know of some members on here who have akhal-teke crosses and they say their horses are good at jumping and trails as well as endurance, and they are very intelligent horses.

I do see beauty when I initially see the breed, but the more I look the more 'omg I'd break it!' I feel. Perhaps a akhal cross welsh would be more substantial and less spindly! The horse in the first horse also looks a lot less tonned than other akhals I've seen... I guess you could muscle up an akhal teke to look less breakable but then you could have a super charged blur of gold!

What I like about the breed though is that they all seem to have that sheen- even blacks - and they often pass on some of the sheen when bred with other breeds


----------



## Speed Racer

The metallic sheen is a breed trait, so it would make sense it would sometimes pass along to a cross.

If you want a more muscled horse, this is NOT the breed for you. They're _meant_ to be lean and delicate looking. 

I personally like a horse with more heft and bone, so there's no way I'd even consider a cross. Why do people always try and reinvent the wheel? There are plenty of breeds already established for whatever discipline you want to ride, so why all these weird crosses?


----------



## KarrotKreek

Jumping, dressage, eventing, endurance... they excel at a variety of disciplines. This is the breed that was one of three foundation lines for the thoroughbred (Byerley Turk). 

The majority of the breed is in Turkmenistan, where it originated and is considered illegal to export any outside the country due to the breed being a national treasure. Turkmenistan reveres this breed to the point that it's on the money, the focus of most public artwork/sculptures, has a national museum, and hippodromes dedicated to the breed. In age, this breed is considered older even than the Arabian, which is commonly thought to be the oldest horse breed. And for another tidbit of history, Bucephalus is considered to be an Akhal Teke by some historians.

Russia started their own Stud for Akhal Tekes and are the main source for them now, given the protected laws of the breed's home country. Because of this, there are extremely few Akhal Tekes in the US much less North America. And as with any breed you have good representatives and bad for conformation. Given the fact that they are rare... it's not like you are really going to see them at a lot of venues. There arent enough for breed shows, much less mass participation in performance events. Of note, an Akhal Teke named Absent holds the highest dressage score in Olympic history, garnering a gold medal in 1960. A feat not yet surpassed. 

Truly, they may not be the modern norm... but obviously it does not hinder their performance

Considering you are bashing a breed that you have no personal experience with, I think you should do a little more homework. The breed may not be to your style, but it's influence is huge. Given how much Thoroughbred blood is in the QH breed now, that means Akhal Tekes have even contributed to our all around gold standard for performance horses.


----------



## Allison Finch

I had a student in Colorado who bought one for upper level dressage work. I moved shortly thereafter, so don't know how he is doing. He was a bit stockier than the norm and truly lovely mover.


----------



## Faceman

> Saranda/Faceman - Considering you are bashing a breed that you have no personal experience with, I think you should do a little more homework. The breed may not be to your style, but it's influence is huge. Given how much Thoroughbred blood is in the QH breed now, that means Akhal Tekes have even contributed to our all around gold standard for performance horses.


No one is "breed bashing". Sorry, but these horses are limited in what they excel at - as are many breeds. It is not breed bashing to point out the strengths and weaknesses of a breed. Would you call it breed bashing to say a halter bred Quarterhorse or a Clydesdale is not going to excel at endurance? I doubt it.

The fact that Turks and other desert horses were in the origins of not only Thoroughbreds, but most horse breeds today, is irrelevant. Today's large screen LCD televisions arose from the little tube TV's in the late 40's too, but that doesn't mean the little tube TV's are great.

Personally, I think it is great to preserve the old breeds...I am a great proponent of preserving Appys as they orignially were. But the fact remains that the older breeds are limited use horses - with the development of new and more versatile breeds, they do not - and will not - have a market appeal of any consequence. Again, that does not mean they are worthless...it just means they are a niche horse of limited use that will only appeal to a small group of people.

Being realistic and objective is not breed bashing. I accept that my Appys are not going to the Olympics and are not going to win an open cutting or reining championship, and are certainly not going to pull a beer wagon. Perhaps you are the one that should do your homework - yours aren't going to do those things either. No big deal - I'm glad there are many different breeds for many different uses, but let's be objective here...


----------



## kitten_Val

Speed Racer said:


> I think his coat is beautiful, but 'most beautiful horse'? No.


I agree. The first thing that jumped at me when I opened the thread: hmmmmm, he looks like someone used photoshop there. 

I'm not a big fan of Akhal-Teke conformation, but it's one of the oldest breeds out there for sure.


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Im trying very very hard not to be snarky. I hate arguing, especially over the internet.
However.
I personally find this breed bashing. 
It really irks me when people say these horses aren't sound, or aren't built for anything but endurance.
Like said, Absent. He was amazing.
My mare has done jumping, XC and dressage at a fairly high level. We've also done western and working equitation at lower levels.
A friends stallion also totally owns at endurance, beating all the other horses (arabs).
How can you say horses that are built to run for days on end are not built to stay sound? 
By bringing clydesdales into it, that also seems like you're saying theres no market for heavy horses anymore?
Its also unfair to generalize. Not all tekes are built as extremely as this. 
If you still feel like they are useless horses that belong in the same category as an old TV, go spend some time with one. Ride one.

I dont want to be rude or start anything, but please don't generalize any breed or judge them until you get to know them.

Thats all.


----------



## Saranda

No breed bashing here. For example, my light draft type Latvian Warmblood will never excel in dressage, he won't be the best endurance or racing horse either. He is not built for that, nor physically, nor mentally. But he has the potential to become a decent beginners showjumper, trail horse or cross country horse, and he has the potential to excel as a carriage horse. Am I bashing my horse now? No, just being realistic.

I truly admire Akhal-Tekes , really, they are beautiful, their history is wonderful and they serve their purpose well. But you wouldn't buy an Akhal for a kid that wants to learn something that specific as cutting, would you? Or an Arab for heavy plough pulling, or a Clyde for entering pony classes? 

No breed is useless, some just are built better for narrower purposes, that's all.


----------



## xJumperx

I looked at the first picture, saw the smudging, and said "well that whole horse is photoshoped " And then I looked at the orig pic someone posted and I was like :shock:

Tekes are not my favorite - slightly too skeletal for me. But they are wonderful horses  Just don't tend to bat eyelashes at their conformation.


----------



## Foxhunter

The fact that it might have had influence on the Arab breed has nothing to do with what they are now.
Others are not be breed bashing, just being honest with what majority of people ant in the way of a horse.

In this breed I see a long backed, hollow looking horse that is narrow, upright through front legs and certainly not a breed that would do well show jumping or eventing. 

Get any horse with a shine to its coat and an unusual colour and many will 'fall in love' with the breed because they do not see the faults in conformation.


----------



## katbalu

Foxhunter said:


> Get any horse with a shine to its coat and an unusual colour and many will 'fall in love' with the breed because they do not see the faults in conformation.


Sweet....sounds like my new plan...LOL



KarrotKreek said:


> Jumping, dressage, eventing, endurance... they excel at a variety of disciplines. This is the breed that was one of three foundation lines for the thoroughbred (Byerley Turk).


Do you perhaps have sources for this? Just because I used to be obsessed with those three horses when I was little (because of that Man o' War book......you guys know what im talkin' about...:wink, and now I want more info!


----------



## barrelbeginner

blinded by the light!


----------



## palominolover

You know I really do like the look, conformation and all. I see an attractive horse, with or without the coat.


----------



## ponyboy

Not a breed I would look at either. Sometimes, a breed is rare for a reason....


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench

I'm not a fan of it lol


----------



## hflmusicislife

For those who say they probably wouldn't be great jumpers... 





This is their website. I thought it was kinda interesting. I had no idea there were so many Tekes around. They seem pretty versatile too. 
Our Horses - Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke


----------



## hflmusicislife

Whoops, double post. Sorry!


----------



## Speed Racer

Free jumping isn't the same thing as jumping under saddle. A good free jumper doesn't mean they're going to be a great under saddle jumper.

I don't love or hate the breed. They're just not a type of horse I'd consider for the disciplines I ride.


----------



## hflmusicislife

Speed Racer said:


> Free jumping isn't the same thing as jumping under saddle. A good free jumper doesn't mean they're going to be a great under saddle jumper.
> 
> I don't love or hate the breed. They're just not a type of horse I'd consider for the disciplines I ride.


Click on the website link. There's dozens of pictures jumping under saddle... I'm not disagreeing with you; I wouldn't particularly want one myself. That being said, they're still capable horses. It seems like some people think they can't jump or be made into anything other than endurance horses for hot climates. Just thought I'd point out that they can do other things that I myself didn't even realize until I looked into it.


----------



## EquineOpus

Watching the video of the akhal-teke gelding, well. I'm not really sure that is a good example of a good jumper. Yes, he is making it over, but his style is shocking and I could never be confident with riding something that had an action like that.

He is strained, rushed, and not strong or controlled in his own action. He throws himself over the jump, and personally, I can see where his confirmation is not assisting this. However, I think that it might also be a training and a temprement issue, as he is clearly rushing the fences, and sucking back before each one. His action is not a push and lift, it is a lift and push. Not economic at all.


----------



## Rhen

*Pretty to look at........yes. But they also look VERY fraile at the same time! IDK I'm def no expert (I probally should keep my mouth shut LOL) Thats just my opinion!*


----------



## horseandme

I am defintally a quater horse person. He is beautful dont get me wrong but i wouldnt give up my boy for him.He is soo long legged:0


----------



## Joe4d

If they excel at endurance why are they not winners at endurance events ? I dont even see them listed as finishers


----------



## Amlalriiee

The color is really amazing, but I think this horse is a little homely...just too thin for my taste


----------



## WSArabians

Eh.... Straight pasterns, no hip, long backed, and I don't care for the way his neck ties into his chest or comes off his withers.
Hard to say if he's camped under and really stands under himself, or if that's just his pose. 

Not breeding quality, in my opinion. Neat colour.


----------



## Hidalgo13

Cool color! But not really my type of horse. I'm not crazy about his conformation and although his coat is really cool, he looks too much like a giant plastic horse for my taste. :/


----------



## Casey02

Im more of a short and stocky quater horse kinda person. It looks like if that horse was to be ridding it would snap in half lol. The color? Cool, but not a horse I would go looking for


----------



## xoxoNohea

I think they are gorgeous horses but I just read an article about them that said the off spring of Akal-Teke mixed with another horse usually don't thrive that's why you don't see many crosses.


----------



## Foxhunter

EquineOpus said:


> Watching the video of the akhal-teke gelding, well. I'm not really sure that is a good example of a good jumper. Yes, he is making it over, but his style is shocking and I could never be confident with riding something that had an action like that.
> 
> He is strained, rushed, and not strong or controlled in his own action. He throws himself over the jump, and personally, I can see where his confirmation is not assisting this. However, I think that it might also be a training and a temprement issue, as he is clearly rushing the fences, and sucking back before each one. His action is not a push and lift, it is a lift and push. Not economic at all.



I agree with all the above and majority of horses can get over a tall upright fence. Had there been a spread rail behind the barrels then he would never have cleared it.


----------



## New_image

They are not everyones cup of tea but they aren't just useless fragile horses.

We have owned two. They are not my favorite breed but I have gotten along with every breed but Arabians, so I've enjoyed the Akhal-Teke horses that we have owned and met.

They are very smooth to ride, athletic and light on their feet. They tend to bond heavily to one person, mine were both "MY" horses. They were very intelligent and thus easily offended with mis-training. They didn't like things "dumbed down" training wise. They preferred to be informed what the job was, expected to do it and then they'd set to it. Loyal, protective. Unique breed. I loved the temperament. I can see why they would make a fine War Horse in the past. 

I've always said that they look like those oooolllllddddd horse paintings. Small head, long neck, thin, tail that sits "up"...


----------



## Calming Melody

To me it's like the horse version of a weiner dog lol


----------



## inaclick

there is a show version of the AK, not sure if that drastically different from the old version as in the Arabians case, but definately different, much more refined. This being said, they were always long, lanky and shiny, but I m pretty sure this breed is versatile enough to cover all the roles of a horse at least for a medium level.

As for war horse, correct me if I am wrong but as far as I remember you needed mostly a bold, loyal horse. Not necesarily a certain type of build or a certain body type. Except for the unfortunate knights in heavy armor that needed some heavy mounts.

So I believe this horse might have indeed excelled temperament wise at being a war horse. Who knows what war it was and how it was fought  Maybe they were cavalry charges and they just had to...charge and hope they live by the end of the day.

Edit: random fact found 

"A group of Akhal-Tekes' were known to have traveled 2,580 miles from Ashkhabad to Moscow in only 84 days with minimal rations of feed and water. The Akhal-Teke named "Absent" won the Prix de Dressage at the Rome Olympics in 1960."

 i consider that if we look at the harsh original climate and the conditions in which this breed was initially used, they HAD to be resistant and versatile. Or they would've been extinct already.


----------



## Bobthebuilder

Awful jumpers indeed. Could never make it over a spread 
Kambarbay Perlino Akhal Teke Eventing Stallion at Stud
Yes, all akhal tekes are awfully conformed.

I totally understand and respect that most people on here are quarter horse people, that like chunkier horses, and thats great  we all have to have a type and itd be boring if we all had the same opinion.

I just dont understand why it's so difficult to not use blanket terms.

MR ICE TE, AQHA World Champion & Congress Champion Halter Stallion

I could use that picture and say something along the lines of 'all QH's are fat, steroid pumped monsters with posty legs and too short faces. They cant do anything but chase cows"
I won't. Why? Because I'm colossally uninformed. I've never had a quarter horse. I have no idea what their temperament is like, and I've never tried riding one in dressage, jumping etc, so I dont know if they're versatile or not. I don't know what QH breeders look for. Who am I to say this stallion is not breeding quality or whatever? Maybe he's textbook perfection for halter horse breeders.

Just because he's different from what I 'like' doesn't make him bad. Doesn't give me a reason to pick on QH's as a breed. Au contraire, it intrigues me. I'd love to own one, to try something new. To learn something.
Again, it comes into the hostility of the horse world. Different isn't always bad. Sometimes its just... Different 

Oh and for the record, I mean no offense to the stallion/his owners, or any other QH owners


----------



## DrumRunner

There's not breed bashing going on..It's called a personal opinion. Everyone has one..Even if it's not the same as your's doesn't mean it's wrong or "breed bashing"..

I don't like them.. Personally I think this is where the whole "Satin Gene" thing started.. This breed has the coat trait, it is in their blood..That does not mean every horse that shines has some cool gene...that doesn't exist..I am NOT going to argue about that mess any more either.. 

As I said, I don't like the breed.. They are too dainty for me and almost remind me of a weird looking bird.. I don't like their conformation, their "look", the lack of bulk you could say.. I'm definitely more of a QH lover, I like short, stocky, and sturdy horses. The Akhal-Teke looks like a heavy wind would blow it right off it's tiny feet.. It's just not the breed for me, rare and oldest breed or not.. And that's not breed bashing, that's my opinion and personal preference.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

hflmusicislife said:


> For those who say they probably wouldn't be great jumpers...
> Paelka Free Jumping - Purebred Akhal-Teke Gelding Sport Horse - Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke - YouTube
> 
> This is their website. I thought it was kinda interesting. I had no idea there were so many Tekes around. They seem pretty versatile too.
> Our Horses - Sweet Water Farm Akhal-Teke





hflmusicislife said:


> Click on the website link. There's dozens of pictures jumping under saddle... I'm not disagreeing with you; I wouldn't particularly want one myself. That being said, they're still capable horses. It seems like some people think they can't jump or be made into anything other than endurance horses for hot climates. Just thought I'd point out that they can do other things that I myself didn't even realize until I looked into it.





Bobthebuilder said:


> Akhal-Teke jumping - YouTube
> Awful jumpers indeed. Could never make it over a spread
> Kambarbay Perlino Akhal Teke Eventing Stallion at Stud
> Yes, all akhal tekes are awfully conformed.
> 
> I totally understand and respect that most people on here are quarter horse people, that like chunkier horses, and thats great  we all have to have a type and itd be boring if we all had the same opinion.
> 
> I just dont understand why it's so difficult to not use blanket terms.
> 
> MR ICE TE, AQHA World Champion & Congress Champion Halter Stallion
> 
> I could use that picture and say something along the lines of 'all QH's are fat, steroid pumped monsters with posty legs and too short faces. They cant do anything but chase cows"
> I won't. Why? Because I'm colossally uninformed. I've never had a quarter horse. I have no idea what their temperament is like, and I've never tried riding one in dressage, jumping etc, so I dont know if they're versatile or not. I don't know what QH breeders look for. Who am I to say this stallion is not breeding quality or whatever? Maybe he's textbook perfection for halter horse breeders.
> 
> Just because he's different from what I 'like' doesn't make him bad. Doesn't give me a reason to pick on QH's as a breed. Au contraire, it intrigues me. I'd love to own one, to try something new. To learn something.
> Again, it comes into the hostility of the horse world. Different isn't always bad. Sometimes its just... Different
> 
> Oh and for the record, I mean no offense to the stallion/his owners, or any other QH owners


All of the Tekes posted in these links and vids are not the "normal," rather weedy Tekes like the one posted originally. They are heavier-boned and just built better all around. I would hazard the guess that it's due to being bred here and the breeders specifically breeding for a slightly heavier, more versatile horse, while keeping mostly true to the breed. Like the differences between American rottweilers and German rottweilers. Same breed, but totally different builds. 

That being said, I used to LOVE akhal-tekes. They were on my "must have" list of horses. Why? Because of their iridescent coats. No other reason. Now that I know more about conformation, I'm not a fan. Although, I don't believe that the horse in the original picture is a good example of the breed, aside from the shiny coat and rather upright neck. If you do a google search of akhal-tekes, most of them do have conformation flaws, but they aren't nearly as pronounced as that poor guy's.


----------



## Laures

I LOVE Akhal Teke's! I adore them.

They're great race and eventing horses and excist in different types.
Just like you have the halter QH and the pleasure QH.

The stallion in the OP is Akgez-geli, a cremello stallion.
The picture in the OP is smudged,here a couple 'real' pictures.


----------



## Susan Crumrine

My Mother said if you can't say something nice, not to say anything so.....

Beautiful color......


----------



## uflrh9y

I think that horse is very pretty. As someone mentioned, they are one of the foundation breeds so they are going to look very different from the breeds we see a lot of today. But we wouldn't have our modern day Arabs, TB, and certain WB without them. 

I think there form can be deceiving because correct me if I am wrong, weren't they originally used for long distances in their native home? So they must be pretty sturdy. I think they are just so different looking then what we breed for in the US. They remind me of my Italian Greyhound. He looked like he would snap in half but boy that little ****** could outrun any dog at the dog park. lol Of course a lot of people thought he looked like a rat, hahaha.


----------



## equiniphile

Laures said:


>


 Different types for different people. When I see this horse, I see a wasp-waist, shallow heart girth, lack of depth through the barrel, an irregular neck (granted, that might be due to the angle), and wonky back legs. To me, this horse does not look like a breeding prospect. Is this an example of what Teke breeders strive for? I don't know. If the same animal were presented without the shiny coat, I think a lot of us would be sorely dissapointed that he was an in-tact stallion.

However, that's not to say in any way that all Tekes look like this. I have seen a few beautifully conformed Tekes, but when I look at this I have to wonder if this is really what breeders strive for.

For those familiar with Tekes, does this horse show typical breed-standard conformation?


----------



## Laures

AT's are bred for desert survival. They were very important,if the horse died because it couldn't handle the heat and the distance,the rider would die.
They're like greyhound,long lightly muscled back with a flat croup and a long upright neck. They have sloping shoulders and lstrong but fine legs.
AT's have a slim body and ribcage with a deep chest.

Tokhtamysh is a 2005 world champion and a former race horse.
(on the pictures he still is in his racing condition)
He also has the 'hooded' eyes,his eyes are kinda asian looking.


























Dagat-Geli,2010 World Champion









Damir-Geli










Like you see yourself,the first and the last have different type.


----------



## equiniphile

^The second and third are much more appealing to me. Obviously the first type has his place as well, just a different style. Beautiful and unique breed, regardless.


----------



## arrowsaway

Lovely horse, fascinating breed.
I don't think I would ever own one, firstly because of money, and secondly cause my butt is simply too big for such a refined animal. :lol:

As to this horse's breeding quality... I have no idea of the breed standards for conformation and therefor cannot state whether or not he deserves his testicles.. and furthermore, it's not my horse and not my business. 

I think it's funny that a lot of people are saying they don't like him, but if someone were to post a photo of an ASB with strikingly similar build, and state that horse looks "funny", they all claim breed bashing.

Pots and kettles, my friends.


----------



## xoxoNohea

I think Tokhtamysh is beautiful. I love his eyes!


----------



## OceanProspector

Laures: Are the hooded eyes a breed characteristic? or a recessive trait that kinda pops in here and there? What is the purpose of that eye lid formation?


----------



## Diegosmom

wow his eyes are trippy.I dont really know how i feel about them yet.


----------



## ThursdayNext

Love those hooded eyes. Of course, the quality of those photographs is superb - I wish I could see what those photographers would do with my boy.


----------



## Country Boy

What a stunning horse!


----------



## Laures

Yes,the hooded eyes are a breed characteristic but not all AT have them or have them as extreme als Tokhtamysh,the black stallion posted above.
Almond shaped eyes are a breed characteristic,so their eyes are always a bit 'asiatic' looking,horses without almond shaped eyes won't be succesfull on keuringen.
Hooded eyes should be some kind of protection in the desert,against sand and sun. They can close their eyes extra good because of their third eyelid.

Hooded eye








'Normal' shaped almond eye in the AT breed









Also,some AT's have a 'bump' on their head. It is not known why they have such a bump or what purpose it has but they also found the bump on skulls of Parthisian and Niseian horses who lived so-many-years ago.

bump,just below the ears,above the eyes









SORRY for my english but I'm flemish and I've had to translate everything


----------



## Bobthebuilder

I've never seen the hooded eyes, I think they're awesome looking though. Add to that the fact that he's black with blue eyes, well, makes him irresistible to me :lol:.


----------



## Laures

I've seen a beautiful filly by Tokhtamysh for sale...black with 2 blue eyes and a white blaze.


----------



## muumi

Laures said:


> Tokhtamysh is a 2005 world champion and a former race horse.
> (on the pictures he still is in his racing condition)
> He also has the 'hooded' eyes,his eyes are kinda asian looking.


Ooh, I love those eyes! I could really see myself owning one of these horses and loving it if I ever got the opportunity. But those eyes, almost evil-looking, like a hawk... I am in love...


----------



## Laures

Ugen by Tokhtamysh,beautiful filly.


----------



## StellaIW

I actually find them beautiful, in a strange kind of way.

I could see myself owning one.


----------



## Laures

I want one and they're not that expensive as you would expect.
I would ride XC and jumpings with an AT


----------



## BlueSpark

Love them. But then I also love my funny looking arabian:lol: Tokhtamysh is absolutely stunning. I've ridden some small, narow, hilarious looking arabs that were essesially breeder rejects. They have been some of the most loyal, enduring, sound horses I've ever seen.

We get so used to seeing the big, wide muscular horses that people often forget, the breeds that were the real working saddle horses(in many parts of the world) for 1000's of years were narrow, relitively short, and with conformation that would likely make most people cringe. Some of the oldest arab photos I've seen look nothing like the modern type.

I think the color and eyes are stunning, but their history and reputation for endurance is what really attracts me.


----------



## Spirit Lifter

As the original OP said, stunning. I'm a big fan photo shop or not. I only do trail riding and I think those legs are tall enough to take me to the next level on getting past those thorny thickets.  Crazy gorgeous, unreal gorgeous, high class! IMHO! Put one in my pasture any day of the week and I would have a big grin on my face! :thumbsup:


----------



## RosiePosie06

They are weird looking. But I LOVE it. I think they are so stunningly unique... And I'm not seeing the conformation flaws, sorry. A horse with beauty that can go all day? I like it. Of course I really can't think of a breed of horse that I don't like... And this horse's coat is amazing.


----------



## MsBHavin

The black stallion is gorgeous! 

I'd buy one in a heart beat


----------



## PrettyLilSweety

wow shiny


----------



## AfleetAlex

That first horse posted is defnitely not the norm. People in Turkmenistan breed for horses that look like this. These guys are pure Turkmenistan stock. If you ask me the Russians breed for the extreme that you see. 





































THIS is how a Teke shoud look! These guys are racehorses in Turkmenistan, where the breed came from. As you can see they look like race fit Thoroughbreds. A lot of Teke breeders have skewed views on Tekes. They don't breed them correctly. If you want to see a thick Teke look at my friend's stallion Thor.










Now doesn't he look sturdy?


----------



## Cinder

If I went onto an Arabian or Quarter Horse thread and said "Poorly conformed horses, can't do anything but ___, don't know why it's so popular" I'd be accused of breed bashing in a heart beat, or told that if I don't like Arabs/Quarter Horses/whatever then I shouldn't be commenting on the thread. Plus, I doubt that most of you have ever ridden or been near an Akhal-Teke. I sure haven't. 

I personally think they are pretty horses who happen to have some horses with conformation flaws, just like every breed. 

I'd love to try jumping one.


----------



## Eileen

They kind of make me think they are the grayhound of the equine


----------



## AfleetAlex

Cinder said:


> If I went onto an Arabian or Quarter Horse thread and said "Poorly conformed horses, can't do anything but ___, don't know why it's so popular" I'd be accused of breed bashing in a heart beat, or told that if I don't like Arabs/Quarter Horses/whatever then I shouldn't be commenting on the thread. Plus, I doubt that most of you have ever ridden or been near an Akhal-Teke. I sure haven't.
> 
> I personally think they are pretty horses who happen to have some horses with conformation flaws, just like every breed.
> 
> I'd love to try jumping one.


They are AMAZING to jump! Just like gazelle or deer, it really feels like you aren't even jumping when you are riding them over fences. One of the foundation sires of the breed, Arab, holds the record for the breed in height jumped. I think it was 6.9 feet or 2.12 metres.


----------



## KarrotKreek

And so that people don't get confused - that foundation sire's name was "Arab", that's not a reference to the Arabian breed... no connection there, just a horse's name.

They are wonderful jumpers to ride. Very agile and lots of speed in the turns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AfleetAlex

KarrotKreek said:


> And so that people don't get confused - that foundation sire's name was "Arab", that's not a reference to the Arabian breed... no connection there, just a horse's name.
> 
> They are wonderful jumpers to ride. Very agile and lots of speed in the turns.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, don't want people to get confused.


----------



## countryryder

I think they're a very unique horse,and I like them because of that.I also like some more than others,just like I like some QHs more than others.Conformation may be weird to some,but like I've said before,what may be desirable in one breed is not necessarily so in another. As for them being fragile,look where they came from and what they were used for;not exactly what I would call fragile. And with them being around as long as they have been and not becoming extinct,well,I'm thinking there must be a reason for that..


----------



## Canterklutz

Here are a few Akhal-Tekes in Iran. I really didn't like riding them. They were way too narrow for my comfort. They were mainly used for polo and showjumping. 

3 yo gelding


----------



## AfleetAlex

Nice photos! It's weird because I love how narrow they are. It makes it easier to ride them for long periods of time without getting tired or extremely sore because your legs are hugging a barrel.


----------



## Faceman

Eileen said:


> They kind of make me think they are the grayhound of the equine


Kind of. They actually look much like the paintings of the old, old original Thoroughbreds, which makes sense when you consider the origins of the Thoroughbred...


----------



## BellaIris

Beautiful horses. I look at temperament first and foremost when selecting a horse, so if I met a teke I meshed with I would probably look past his physical appearance so long as he wasn't horribly lame or sore. As for what their known for, endurance and loyalty? Sign me up!


----------



## XxPaintTheSkyXx

Diegosmom said:


> i think she means the smudge on the tail ..am i right?


No the whole entire horse is blended and smudged to make it look extra shinny.


----------



## Equilove

AfleetAlex said:


> Nice photos! It's weird because I love how narrow they are. It makes it easier to ride them for long periods of time without getting tired or extremely sore because your legs are hugging a barrel.


I nearly threw out my hip after riding a fat paint a couple weeks ago. I was gimpy for a week. That's what I get for riding thoroughbreds all the time.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Equilove said:


> I nearly threw out my hip after riding a fat paint a couple weeks ago. I was gimpy for a week. That's what I get for riding thoroughbreds all the time.


I DID throw out a hip last time I rode Brock (the autumn rains had made the pasture incredibly rich and he was closing on obese :?). So freaking painful, was hobbling around for 2 days after about 30 mins of riding.


----------



## Eileen

Ouch that does hurt.


----------



## Laures

AfleetAlex said:


> That first horse posted is defnitely not the norm. People in Turkmenistan breed for horses that look like this. These guys are pure Turkmenistan stock. If you ask me the Russians breed for the extreme that you see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS is how a Teke shoud look! These guys are racehorses in Turkmenistan, where the breed came from. As you can see they look like race fit Thoroughbreds. A lot of Teke breeders have skewed views on Tekes. They don't breed them correctly. If you want to see a thick Teke look at my friend's stallion Thor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now doesn't he look sturdy?


First of all: please read everything I've said.
You would know that I mentioned that the AT come in *different types*,just like you've got Halter QH's etc.

*Type 1 is the TOI AT* aka 'skinny greyhound type' like Tokhtamysh.
TOI means RACEHORSE.
Tokhtamysh (on the pictures) is in racecondition. Ever saw a fat TB racer?Right.










*Type 2 is the ALAMAN AT* which was some sort of warhorse type,more muscular and bigger.

Dor Bairam,








Arab,








and his well known son Absent,









Type 3 is a cross between type 1 and type 2.

Picture of the stallion Kambar,race condition








Normal condition,


----------



## Eileen

Thank you for posting these pictures they are wounderful. They do look like what Thoroughbreds looked like. One thing I noticed maybe I might be wrong but their legs look stronger then the fine bone thoroughbreds of today. A very good friend of mine owned and raced many thoroughbreds and they were all small fine boned compared with the ones of years past.


----------



## Laures

The horse needed to have good lengs,if it had bad legs it wouldn't survive in the desert what would mean the dead of the rider.


----------



## Eileen

Right, it's to bad the breeders today choose refined for looks rather the sturdy for stanama.


----------



## Eileen

Kentucky Derby Barbaro in 2006 Put down after leg injury on race track wouldn't heal proper, and this year's winner I'll Have Another retired do to leg injury, not to mentions the other horses injured on the tracks we don't hear about. The tracks are being blamed but I remember a time when the horse ran in mud, on grass etc and they kept on racing without injuring a leg to the extent of today. Arlington race track north of Chicago has had to redo the track a couple of times because of leg injuries to horses legs All I want to say is I think ( just my opinion ) perception of what is a good conformation should not include the weaker refined legs.


----------



## blue eyed pony

You should see the legs on my TB... she has HUGE joints, bone to match. No pathetic weak stick-legs for my girly!

...she IS likely to be 17hh+ if her siblings are anything to go by though. Full brother is apparently 17.1hh.


----------



## Eileen

She sounds wounderful like the TBs I remember. Our friend who raced TBs offered a few to us that they retired at the age of 4 and I commented that I didn't know if I really wanted one that large at that time and she said they are under 16 hands and that they were racing smaller more refined TBs.
I'd love to see a picture of your TB could you post a picture?


----------



## blue eyed pony

Gosh yeah the TB's have got so small  I was specifically looking for something 16hh+ preferably around the 16.3-17hh mark, not because I'm tall (only about 5'2-5'3) but because I like big horses. Took me ages to find one big enough! I was starting to give up hope.

Pictures don't show how big she is, can't get the camera close to her at the moment due to huge fear issues (young barely-handled TB, pretty typical) but she is a long yearling, and (I'm told) a November foal so she's not 2 for some time yet, and she's 15.3hh+ already. She's about 20 or 21 months old.









Haven't had her long, but she's already showing significant improvement in her fear. Her joints are huge compared to her size, I can honestly say I have never met a hotblood with such massive knees. Warmbloods and drafts, yeah, but never a TB.


----------



## Eileen

She is beautiful like the TB's I remember, I love how her strong legs match her build so well makes her look well proportioned instead of the ones that look likes all body walking on tooth picks. Toby has refined legs even if it dosen't look like in this picture, but my other horses had the strong ones and I preferred that but Toby was given to my by her owner who couldn't keep her anymore. She is a pretty Paint and very willing. My granddaughter rides her and it's her horse that I own if that makes since. I worry about her taking her on trail and running her that she might injure her legs as our trails are hard stone so I'm always after my granddaughter to check them before and after each ride but being 16 she is in the OMG I know stage. This is a picture of them when our stable took ours horses on a camping weekend last month.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Toby's not dreadful, just Paint-ish if that makes sense. And I'm 17 turning 18 so very much also in that stage lol - the lazy stage, we know but we quite often can't be bothered.

I won't touch a horse that has toothpick legs, because my passion is high-impact (showjumping) and so they have to have good strong legs. My old boy has really long cannons and I hate them because I always worry he'll do a tendon or fracture a leg one day, but he's always properly conditioned and it's not like we're jumping GP courses. So my new girl is looking like she's going to have lovely short cannons, and lots of bone, and lovely big joints. I am a very picky horse-mum now.


----------



## Eileen

Toby isn't just Paint-ish she is a Registered Paint. Jess has been ridding for only a couple years and this is her first horse so she is learning a lot. Her first experience ridding English landed her in the ER. she was ridding a lesson horse that stumbled while they were doing something that begging English riders shouldn't be doing and she went right over the horses head and hurt her head and back she wasn't able to ride for 6 weeks then it took a few months just to get her back into ridding western again. She loves trail ridding and sometimes tries other things like working with cattle. The other day she surprised me and tried English again. She said it's alright but she likes western better.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Mmm I just meant Paint-ish in leg type, I got your meaning when you said she was Paint that she was registered  She's not dreadfully light on bone, just fairly typical for the Paint breed.

And good on Jess for giving it another shot! I love English, if I rode Western I couldn't SJ. But at the same time I would love to try barrels and cutting, and maybe reining... just not on my English-type TB and my older Anglo Arab!


----------



## Eileen

Like I said Toby was given to us and she is perfect for a first horse. She is smart and willing nice gates, etc.


----------



## blue eyed pony

That's a nice freebie! My TB was free, my god is she a problem child lol but she'll get there. It's just fear.


----------



## Eileen

She doesn't look light boned in this picture but in real life it's noticeable.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Heavy Paint body on those little legs? Yep, lots of them are like that. Lots of them stay sound anyway no issues at all. It's not about the thickness of the bone as much as it's about the density of it. I mean look at Arabians. A finer-boned breed I've yet to meet, and a good Arabian can carry a 200lb man day in, day out no trouble at all. They are tough as nails.

A good Paint looks refined, but is (similar to the Arabian) a lot tougher than it looks.


----------



## Eileen

This is a picture of when Jess got her as a Christmas present. Everyone at our stable of over 60 borders over 100 students and stable show riders and stable hands knew she was getting Toby. Jess had no idea she thought she was just ridding the stables newest lesson horse.


----------



## Eileen

You are right after all I do ride her sometimes.


----------



## blue eyed pony

Is that you in your avatar? You're not big! I know a lady who is a lot larger and who will only ride Arabians because she doesn't get along with any other breed. And hers are the really fine Egyptian strain, you know, the REALLY typey refined delicate looking things you see in the show ring. The ones you wouldn't expect to hold even a 110lb rider, just by looking at them.


----------



## Eileen

Yes that's me and thank you for your input it is and encouragement to me.


----------



## Eileen

I love ridding her she is so patient with me yet has lots of spirit for Jess. I think she loves people.


----------



## gypsygirl

i actually think the horse in the OP is ugly....hope i dont offend anyone, just my opinion....


----------



## Eileen

You have a right to your opinion. Just as I do and I think all horses are beautiful if not in looks then in personality, sometimes we have to look beyond the obvious to find the treasure


----------



## Kawonu

Someday I'd like to try riding one of these horses. So odd in the way many of them are built.


----------

